# Pick-up truck owners, how do you secure your bike in the back?



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

I have this cheap rack from True Value hardware (made in China :madman: ).

It works fine, I run a ratchet over the front tire across the middle of the bed and it's solid.

I have to back the bike in, with the rear D on the smallest cog, there is enough buffer space between the rear D and the disk on the other side. If I put the bike in face first, the disc contacts the upright on the rack.


----------



## Danke (Sep 19, 2005)

I just use tie-downs like a motorcycle. Overkill maybe but I've got them so they get used.

If you take a frame spreader to the rack there you can usually persuade it a bit wider to take the wiheel/rotor.


----------



## aka bubba (Jul 12, 2006)

Take a look at the Yakima Locking Blockhead


----------



## greenhill (Jul 30, 2006)

here is a link on how i did it.... http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=272702
my pics our towards the bottom..... you may have allready saw it..

GreenLightGo, Are you able to provide pics of your bike actually tied down..... I can't visualize how you are describing ratcheting the front wheel. I do like other peoples' ideas on how to stabalize bikes in the bed.

thanks, greenhill.


----------



## jet fixer (Feb 23, 2006)

I used the Thule bed rack before I did this:


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

greenhill said:


> here is a link on how i did it.... https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=272702
> my pics our towards the bottom..... you may have allready saw it..
> 
> GreenLightGo, Are you able to provide pics of your bike actually tied down..... I can't visualize how you are describing ratcheting the front wheel. I do like other peoples' ideas on how to stabalize bikes in the bed.
> ...


Keep in mind, I have an 3/4 ton with an 8ft bed so no chance on 'maxing' out my capabilities.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

I added a second strap to the rear tire, bike was solid today.


----------



## Bsktball55 (Mar 20, 2005)

I have a 2005 Tacoma and use the Rocky Mounts that attach to my rail system. It works really well. I also have a hitch rack that I used to use on my 4runner that I use when I am transporting more than two bikes.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

i use a rear rack on my wife's saturn vue (when she lets me ride it ),but i basically just took a 2x4 and cut it to fit a notch in the bedliner in the 06 silverado i sold a few months back.i figure it probly won't fit the 92 mazda b2200 i replaced it with (chose a home/land over the new truck),and i been usin my wife's vue,cause i just got a repair done on the mazdawg and got it legal yesturday.i'll probly just cut it on down to fit.it has 3 fork mounts bolted to it,just far enuff apart to not be a headache when loaded up w/ 3 bikes.
in the chevy (bein a fullsize),if i accelerated hard,i could make it jump loose and turn over w/ only 1 bike,but the 'dawg is a mini,so i don't think that'll be a problem now...besides,they're called mazdawgs because they're dawgs that have no hard acceleration to speak of


----------



## Toddski (Jul 8, 2004)

Bsktball55 said:


> I have a 2005 Tacoma and use the Rocky Mounts that attach to my rail system. It works really well.


The rail system is a really nice feature on the Tacos. Most of the time I really do just throw the bike in the back of the short bed. But for road trips with the buds the set up on my tacoma works great. I use the rail system with yakima boas on the bars and the yak hookup in the hitch. I also have a fork mount on a board for a third bike in the bed, plus have a fork cleat that fits in the rails ...and a 20mm slikfit clamp than can also attach to the bars. Not a cheap set up, but I can lock everything up tight and a variety of bikes can travel well.


----------



## DRTRIDR (Jun 26, 2006)

Wooow- Nice set-up Todd!


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

*frontier camping setup*

two Yak king cobras mounted to Performance xports. All on sale for 1/2 off, will hold 3 (maybe 4) and still have room for camping equipment... that is 2 without taking off wheels and two on QR skewers. I also have a fork up for one 20mm fork... I didn't get a pic last time it was all loaded up. Whole thing locks, with an added cable lock. It can also be removed in about 30 seconds.

From my other write up, fwiw:
_Well, guys, I got it all installed. Hope this little write up gives some ideas:
Cost:
performance cross bars: $93 for both (on sale, coupon)
yak king cobras: $160 for both (clearance online)
Time:
1 hour to install

First, I installed the cross bars from performance bike. The bars have a ratcheting mechanism, and a release button. I got the most stability out of them by ratcheting a bit too wide to seem to fit the frontier, then getting up on top and really putting some weight on it to get it in. Each bar has a lock, as well as a release button that allows you to simply press it (when unlocked) and the bars will bend up in the middle, allowing you to take it right out in a few seconds. There is also a release for the length of the bars. All in all, the bars are very stable and are not the weak point of the system by any means!

So then I mounted the cobra bike mounts, very straightforward. The only problem is that one section of the crossbars is larger than the others, and the plastic adapters do not quite fit that section (inn the middle) out of the box, but a bit of dremmel work will fix that. The mounts had to be facing backwards, due the length of the arms that support the front wheel. The wheel trays are the weak point here, they are a bit flexy, but they don't need to be that torsionally stiff either.

Test ride results:
The bike swayed about as much as expected with this type of wheel-grasping setup. It was not enough to be worrisome, even on the bumpier roads around town, or with our 30 MPH crosswinds yesterday, especially considering this bike probly weighs in the mid 30lb range.

Overall Conclusion:
Since I got this setup for a bike/camping trip out to AZ, it will allow for us to take coolers and gear in the bed, with no complications from the bikes in the back. I will probably put a strap thru the centers of the bike for that trip, but for around town, my friend mentioned he would have no problem hitting the highway as is. Bed storage is easily reached, and the racks for the bikes are low enough and easily accessible.
Security: No bike rack is a secure solution for storage. The additional lock will work for now - I don't really leave the bike/truck unattended. When I hit the trail, I cable lock all components together. I might get another heavy duty cable lock, but not those silly "locking cores" for the proprietary yak system.
I am also considering mounting the cobras directly to the utilitrack trays in the bed in teh future when so much gear doesnt need to be in there- That will be harder to manage (put in/take out)

I see no reason why one couldn't fit any yakima/thule product to this cross-mount "system", er franken-rack, for a big basket for a tire, snowboard mounts or anything else. The bars are very very sturdy.

To do:
I am going to move the trays inward towards the center after I dremmel the attachments. I also need to flip the bed extender out so that I can use the sliding function. Then debrand all parts possible, mount the third fork-mount in the middle of the rack and that should be it.

PS- Sorry for the difference in pic quality, got pics on the test ride with the camera phone!
_
credit mtbbill for the inspiration


----------



## RichardHead (Jan 13, 2006)

I re-engineered a pair of old "gutterless" Yakima towers; reversed left & rgt. towers, cut off some of the strap hold-down, ran round bar through, and bolted towers through the bottom to my bed liner (have to remove liner from truck). Towers are locked, and can't be removed w/o removing bed-liner.


----------



## ProDisc (Mar 30, 2007)

aka bubba said:


> Take a look at the Yakima Locking Blockhead


Im using one very similiar to that, actually its pictured there. Its the Yakima BedHead. Ive only had my bike for a few days but the couple times I have used it I liked it.


----------



## greenhill (Jul 30, 2006)

CharacterZero said:


> credit mtbbill for the inspiration:
> 
> two Yak king cobras mounted to Performance xports. All on sale for 1/2 off, will hold 3 (maybe 4) and still have room for camping equipment... that is 2 without taking off wheels and two on QR skewers. I also have a fork up for one 20mm fork... I didn't get a pic last time it was all loaded up. Whole thing locks, with an added cable lock. It can also be removed in about 30 seconds.


hey CharacterZero, any chance you could share more views of your setup.... looks intriguing. is that a specific fit to that nissan bed or is it universal? 
thanks, greenhill.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

greenhill said:


> hey CharacterZero, any chance you could share more views of your setup.... looks intriguing. is that a specific fit to that nissan bed or is it universal?
> thanks, greenhill.


done!
And this rack setup can be adapted to ANY truck bed.
(for rent in the austin area)...


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

*cheap and effective*

I have two items that look like this, but I think they were made by Rhodegear. They have a threaded clamp that allows me to clamp it to the side of my bed. For two bikes: one fork on each side of the bed just a foot or so behind the cab, with the rear end of the bike in the bed. The front wheels sit trapped between my bikes and the rear window/front of the bed. I run a thick cable lock across the tiedown loops, incase I need to leave my bikes in the truck. Using cables, I don't leave them unattended for long.

Takes just a few minutes to attach them onto my bed (keep them behind my seat otherwise), and then another few seconds to pop the front wheel off. Works great for the $40 I spent on this set up.
105mm


----------



## DRTRIDR (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks for the additional pics.


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

saris single track

thought it was stupid and not worth the $$, but i didnt want to poke holes in my already rusted out landrover disovery(yanked out the seats so it was basically a PU) worked great, could slide bikes out of the was for camping stuff. The bottom also had a somewhat abrasive surface do i didnt hvae to mount it to the truck.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

am i the only guy that just laid it down in the bed???

I drove a ranger for years and never used a rack. it would take one huge bump to get a bike to jump out.


----------



## DRTRIDR (Jun 26, 2006)

ryguy79 said:


> am i the only guy that just laid it down in the bed???


No- You are not the only guy. My truck has three bed mounts. If I am meeting friends at the trail---- I lay my thru axle bike down EVERYTIME! :thumbsup:


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

DRTRIDR said:


> No- You are not the only guy. My truck has three bed mounts. If I am meeting friends at the trail---- I lay my thru axle bike down EVERYTIME! :thumbsup:


Me too, 9/10 times, I have the bike laid out in the bed. But if there is a need to pick up/meet someone else and load up, I take the 2 minutes to secure the rack...

Obviously this guy wanted some kind of setup suggestions/options, which is why everyone that utilizes something like that responded.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

RockyMounts Clutch SD in my 07 Nissan Frontier. Mine is the crew cab version, so the bed is a little shorter than my hardtail. Bike is mounted sideways.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't know why you need a rack for a pickup. I just throw my 2 bikes in the bed and go. That's the whole point of having a pickup, the convenience.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Sometimes there's so much crap in the back of the truck I can't get 2 bikes back there.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Arnold said:


> I don't know why you need a rack for a pickup. I just throw my 2 bikes in the bed and go. That's the whole point of having a pickup, the convenience.


Me too, 9/10 times, I have the bike laid out in the bed. But if there is a need to pick up/meet someone else and load up, I take the 2 minutes to secure the rack...

Obviously this guy wanted some kind of setup suggestions/options, which is why everyone that utilizes something like that responded.


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

blanket over tail gate, fork over tail gate, then drive  easy, simple, and you can get about 10 bikes in a truck that way


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

BKnight said:


> blanket over tail gate, fork over tail gate, then drive  easy, simple, and you can get about 10 bikes in a truck that way


Word, buying racks for a truck is kinda stupid since it comes with one from the factory.


----------



## vinnyl26 (Apr 3, 2007)

Whats with these fancy racks for the bed of the truck??? How hard would it be to stand it up and use 2 tie downs?? Unless you have money to burn just to look like a poser


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Motorhead_AZ (Oct 1, 2007)

My truck has a locking camper shell, so I just throw the bikes in the bed and lock it. I've had 3 bikes there without any problems. I'm sure I can fit more. I do, however, want to build a rack for it. I drew this and I'm thinking of building something similar with 4 wheel hoops to hold 4 bikes. I need to figure out a mechanism to hold the bikes down. I haven't had time to think about that yet.










And this is my truck:


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

*how insightful*



vinnyl26 said:


> Whats with these fancy racks for the bed of the truck??? How hard would it be to stand it up and use 2 tie downs?? Unless you have money to burn just to look like a poser


thanks for your insight douchebag.

I have some money for you since your input is relevant and is worth waay more than 2 cents and I have plenty to burn.

And just like how some people have more **** than they can carry in their shorts and need extra pockets, I have more **** than I can put in the bed with 2 bikes when I go camping.


----------



## vinnyl26 (Apr 3, 2007)

CharacterZero said:


> thanks for your insight douchebag.
> 
> I have some money for you since your input is relevant and is worth waay more than 2 cents and I have plenty to burn.
> 
> And just like how some people have more **** than they can carry in their shorts and need extra pockets, I have more **** than I can put in the bed with 2 bikes when I go camping.


I am glad you have money to burn...Good for you, wish I did. If that your opinion of me thats fine. My opinion of the way your bike looks mounted in your truck is it looks gay as hell. Total poser. If you decided to do that for extra room for camping gear, thats ok but a bike standing up takes very little room. I think this thread needs more awsome pictures of your truck and rack...please. A little more than 2 cents for you, but thats all I got


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

vinnyl26 said:


> gay as hell.


You like Southpark too? That is such an eloquent phrase "gay as hell", did you make it up? Does it truely match your level of intellect? It is so insightful.












vinnyl26 said:


> If you decided to do that for extra room for camping gear, thats ok


*Then why comment?* That disclaimer was in the original post, ass. And repeated several times. And one bike is one thing, but more bikes is another. In a short bed pickup.

So why don't you forgo your pack of gum today and take your $.25 and allocate accross other threads that you have no interest in.


----------



## vinnyl26 (Apr 3, 2007)

CharacterZero said:


> You like Southpark too? That is such an eloquent phrase "gay as hell", did you make it up? Does it truely match your level of intellect? It is so insightful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahha south park, thats a good one. I have never seen it but good one. Man I must have hit a nerve with you? So defensive over your truck and bike...Ok I am done


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

vinnyl26 said:


> So defensive over your truck and bike...


Because I am defined by my possessions. 
I am a poseur. 
I am 'Merican after all.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*In bed PVC*

Here she is, fits 3 in the rack for long trips, other wise I just throw um over the back. 
For the really long trips with more than three bikes we put three in the rack and then 2 over the tail gate.


----------



## romar (Sep 16, 2006)

*Simple...*

made from some scrap wood layin' around the house....


----------



## Schwinn_Frontier (Sep 13, 2007)

I plan on getting the deal 105 shows but for now I just lay it out in the bed. One thing I've always heard but always wondered is is it better to lay it chain side up or down (always heard to do it chain up)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

*Rec Rac*

Works very well. Bike takes up min. space in bed and you have the ability to lock the bike to the bed.


----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

CharacterZero,

Love the set-up, sweet Nismo too! I use a Saris Kool Rack and it's pretty versatile, but removing the front wheel everytime is kinda lame:


----------



## GT2005 (Mar 23, 2005)

Schwinn_Frontier said:


> I plan on getting the deal 105 shows but for now I just lay it out in the bed. One thing I've always heard but always wondered is is it better to lay it chain side up or down (always heard to do it chain up)


I've also always put the bike(s) so they are chain and derailleur side up, so the weight of the bike is not on that. And if I have to lay other things on top of the bike (in the back of the van, wagon, or truck), I then try to lay a blanket or sleeping bag on the bike(s) first and then whatever else on top of that, carefully. -GT2005


----------



## KevinB (Oct 5, 2004)

Thule Insta-gater.


----------



## Schwinn_Frontier (Sep 13, 2007)

thanks gt I usually don't have to put anything on top of the bike since I usually have enough space in the bed and/or cab to not have to do it (the items are usually small like a helmet/backpack/etc).


----------



## Scottandhisdog (Feb 27, 2005)

Some of the replies are great. I had a pickup with a cap on it, and a bike with a QR front axle. I just attached a couple of Thule fork mounts to a 2x4 and could mount 3 bikes locked safe and secure. Now I have a newer truck without a cap, but will get one soon to keep it safe and secure again. 

Are there any options for mounting a TA fork to rack attachment? I will have to take the front wheel off because of the height with the eventual cap on it. Currently, I am using tiedowns and just stand the bike up in the bed. Sucks if it rains and I have the bike in there. 

I might just have to build something myself, because I didn't see anything from Thule or Yakima that will work.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Scottandhisdog said:


> Are there any options for mounting a TA fork to rack attachment?


Use a Fork Up: click

I machined a mount for my 20mm fork that mounts to Baltic Birch plywood sitting on the floor of my truck bed.


----------



## Rider Mel (Mar 16, 2004)

*Rec Rack - works well*

Howdy, I too used to just throw the bike(s) in the bed. That works pretty well. That said, it is nice to have space for other stuff. I now use a rec rack (recrac.com) that attaches to the rails of the truck bed without drilling holes or anything. I'm very happy with the product - it is cheap, easy to use and easily removed.

Cheers!

Mel


----------



## Scottandhisdog (Feb 27, 2005)

Cool looking setup. I'll have to look into it further. Sweet.


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

I just tie them down like motorcycles. Sometimes i put the bikes in reverse order so the handle bars don't touch, like one in forward and one in backwards and tie it to the tail gate. Nothing fancy. I also have a yakima one that holds the forks to the side of the bed so the bikes are in diagally but i got tired of taking the front wheel off each time so i just use tie downs now. Some of your setup's look pretty cool though.


----------



## Sisco_28601 (Mar 16, 2007)

As easy as the wheel-over-the-gate is, be warned that your bikes will likely be banging on each other all over the place. 

People who carry their bikes like this will always end-up with a nice polish on the down tube (where it rests on the gate - I know, you use a blanket or the fancy Dakin cover, but there's always sand and grit that gets in between for nice polish...):yikes: 

Not everybody cares what their bikes look like, but in case you do, be warned...:cryin:


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I've always found it funny that people put racks in a truck to get their bike around

I have hooks on all four corners, and I just use basic tie-downs.

Works every time.


----------



## mokancraig (Oct 20, 2007)

Here's the rack I built for my truck out of an old bed frame and a couple of fork clamps I bought at the local shop.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

mokancraig said:


> Here's the rack I built for my truck out of an old bed frame and a couple of fork clamps I bought at the local shop.


Nice ingenuity! That accomplishes the same results - nice work!:thumbsup:


----------



## mokancraig (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks, why pay 4 times as much for something you can build, right?


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

mokancraig said:


> Thanks, why pay 4 times as much for something you can build, right?


IDK, I got my Performance Xport crossbar w/ 2 fork mounts for $40. That was pretty cheap IMO. The Thule one, though, that is a RIP-OFF!


----------



## mokancraig (Oct 20, 2007)

That sounds like a good deal, I wasn't finding any good deals...


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

7 bikes hanging off the tailgate is where it's at! Oh and 4 guys in the back as well!


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

MattP. said:


> 7 bikes hanging off the tailgate is where it's at! Oh and 4 guys in the back as well!


MattP! Your PM box is full...check out mang!


----------



## Ixnay (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## wreckedrex (May 2, 2007)

If it's just me I lay it down in the bed. For more than one bike I use tie downs, I can get 3 bikes into the back of my little Toyota that way. It is a bit of a PITA though, if I could justify the $$ to myself I'd buy some sort of rack setup.


----------



## 99 svt bolt (Sep 27, 2007)

Made my rack out of PVC. Couple of bungee cords to keep everything in place.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

mokancraig said:


> Here's the rack I built for my truck out of an old bed frame and a couple of fork clamps I bought at the local shop.


You need to turn the heat up on that welder and slow down a little bit. That bead is just sitting on top of the base metal, probably doesn't matter here though.


----------



## mokancraig (Oct 20, 2007)

Acme54321 said:


> You need to turn the heat up on that welder and slow down a little bit. That bead is just sitting on top of the base metal, probably doesn't matter here though.


Thanks for the tip, I'm definitely not a welder. It seemed to have penetrated well, but they are not pretty...


----------



## Enduroblood (Nov 13, 2007)

Three Xports mounted right behind my back window, and if there are anyother bikes I just use tie downs. I think I am going to make something that will allow me to carry 4 more though, going across the back of the bed. I just got a new comp, so I dont have any pics.


----------



## submerged (Jan 12, 2006)

I've got two yakima blockheads screwed into a 2x4 that I cut to fit my bed. As long as you don't mind the 20 secs it takes to remove the front wheel its a great solution.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Tiedowns for me. For long trips I have a 3 bike hitch rack.

Be careful with the bike over the tailgate. Speedbumps or dirt roads will dent your downtube. Ask me how I know!


----------



## Xjman1 (Nov 12, 2007)

99 svt bolt said:


> Made my rack out of PVC. Couple of bungee cords to keep everything in place.


Just made mine tonight. Pretty easy operation and like the results. Any concerns with the rear derailer when placing in using back tire? Do not want to bend or knock it out of adjustment.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Xjman1 said:


> Just made mine tonight. Pretty easy operation and like the results. Any concerns with the rear derailer when placing in using back tire? Do not want to bend or knock it out of adjustment.


I dont put the back tire in. Always front tires. 
I've put 3 DH bikes in with front tires in the rack no problem. I like F'ing up my dérailleur on the trail :thumbsup:


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

this thread is still alive! I've since moved to a Sierra Coast Fat Boy for four bikes. I moved this summer and trying to keep 3 upright in the old rack for 1000 miles plus a bed full of stuff was a bit challenging.

Now that my children are on full sized bikes, plus the wife, I can stand all 4 up in the rack with my 5yr olds BMX bike laid out sideways. Still have room for stuff too.


----------



## xcolin (Apr 23, 2005)

Ixnay said:


> pics


hey, what kind of tonneau cover is that? i have a 96 std cab, and am thinking of doing the same thing as i already have the bike racks and bars. not sure if i should do it like yours, or spring for a hitch and carrier.

btw, great looking tacoma

thanks


----------



## partswhore (Dec 17, 2004)

This works extremely well, up to six bikes fit in the back and just 2 tie downs secure the bikes from shifting around and grinding against each other. Also a cable lock can be hooked through the steel loop bolted to the box for a little security but wouldn't leave it unattended for long.


----------



## bgredjeep (Dec 25, 2006)

I just used a 2x6 and 4 fork mounts for my rack. The guys I ride w/ bought their own mounts so it cost me about $35 total. The bolts in the first pic press it in tight between the bed and the tie-down. I could build another for the rear of the bed and haul 7 bikes total. I just need more people to ride w/ before I bother with that.










this was before I got the last 2 mounts on


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

vinnyl26 said:


> My opinion of the way your bike looks mounted in your truck is it looks gay as hell. Total poser.


It "looks gay"??? Dude, what are you 13 years old?! LOL!


----------



## CHUNKY NUGGET (Jan 23, 2005)

*My Rack*

This is my rack which i designed and made for my truck so the bikes wheel would fall into it and remain secure, i dont really need to strap the bikes in but a occy strap over the back wheels is what i normally use. 
It's removable and holds 4 bikes comfortably.


----------



## Ixnay (Oct 22, 2007)

To be honest, I am not sure the make of the tonneau cover ... it was on the truck when I got it. Thanks for the kudos on the truck though, I definitely like it.


----------



## J. Fragera (Apr 16, 2008)

Ixnay said:


>


Nice setup!

I have a Dakota Quad Cab that I am doing nearly the same thing to next week. The only difference will be that I don't have the tonneau cover, and will be mounting the landing pads directly onto the bed rail. I'll post up, when I get it put together.

My answers to some of the questions as to why a rack when you have a truck bed....

As stated above, I have a Dakota Quad Cab that has a 5'4" bed... what is not mentioned above, is that I have a family of 5... hauling three bikes and a kiddie trailer for my youngest two pretty well takes up the entirety of space available. While most of the time that isn't a real issue, when we go camping we like to take our bikes. Trying to fit our camping gear, food, etc., for 5 people, plus the bikes... well, you get the picture.

Another issue for me is simply taking care of expensive equipment (both truck and bikes). While I know that my bike and truck are going to get their respective battle scars, I don't particularly want to rush that process any faster than I have to.

If that makes me a poser, then well... I've been called worse, I guess.


----------

